# tiger barbs & otocinclus?



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

I would like to add some tiger barbs to a lightly planted 55 gal, currently holding 2 medium (3-4") clown loaches and 6 small otos. I saw over at Tim's Tropicals that they do not consider otos and tiger barbs compatible, though there are several other fishes (including the clown loaches) that are compatible with both. Are the tigers really too aggressive for the otos, or is there some other consideration I've missed?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe if the tiger barbs were puchased small and you had a group of them so their attention would be on each other and not the ottos. Years ago I had a couple of the green type and they had no problem wiping out a bunch of small feeder guppies. 

I would prefer that someone else say YES or NO to your Q than myself. I've never had both in the same tank to really comment on the two together.-sorry 

Personally, if I already had clown loaches i would choose something other than tiger barbs. Just because of the similar markings, but thats just me.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it would work. Your setup is similar to mine. While my tank is slightly bigger (75 gal) and I have rosey barbs, I have seen no hostility towards my otos. In fact, they run the tank. Its funny but most fin nippers don't mess with them and many puffer keepers keep them also.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I had 5 tiger barbs and several otos in a 75 gal without any problems. The tiger barbs did not even look at the otos. No competion for food since tigers prefer meaty food and otos are too large to eat. In a 55 gal iI would say they are safe. Go for it.


----------



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'm stocking slowly, so it will be at least a week before I add any barbs, so if anyone else wants to weigh in...


----------

